# Meet Diva...



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, seriously, how do you foster that face and let her go! She's adorable.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a sweetie pie!


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, is it just me, or does she look really big for 8 weeks!!? Wow! Maybe it's just that I haven't witnessed a lot of puppy growth, but she looks big to me! Plus, she is adorable!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

i can haz puppy, yes? lol she's too cute!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh Boy...I wouldnt be letting her go after fostering....What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

She's a real heart breaker! Sweetie Pie.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She sure is a cutie! I swear that my female foster puppies are always more of a firecracker than any of the males.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, she sure is a cutie! Thanks for fostering her.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I wont keep her , already have the to much female power in the house.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diva*

DIVA is a knockout!!

How Cute!!

You get the cutest, Mary!!

P.S. Love your floor and rug!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Diva is such a cutie!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Diva is just beautiful. And looks like she knows it too. I bet Cruiser is in love with her. My boys would be.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

she is really a looker, oh how i remember the puppy years.


----------

